# Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?



## fbr (8. Okt. 2010)

Hallo @All,

Könntet Ihr mir bitte Tipps geben wie ich aus Samen (die ich heute per Post von einem SUPERNETTEN USER bekommen habe) schöne Pflanzen werden?

Danke für die Infos im Voraus und


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Hi Franz,

die Samen gleich aussäen (in ein wasserdichtes Behältnis mit Bodengrund - z.B Sand-Lehm -Gemisch) und mit Wasser auffüllen, draußen stehen lassen. Den Winter über treiben die Samen meißt noch lange an der Wasseroberfläche herum, spätestens im Frühling sinken sie dann ab und keimen aus (im Eis einfrieren ist für sie kein Problem - sind eh Kaltkeimer). Wenn sie dann groß genug sind in nährstoffhaltiges Substrat umsetzen. (nur in Kies oder Sand brauchen sie lange um Groß zu werden) Im 2-3 Jahr gibts dann die ersten Blüten (bis sie richtig große Blatthorste - mehrere qm2 - gebildet haben dauert es aber ein paar Jahre

MfG Frank


----------



## fbr (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Hallo Frank,
DANKE für die Infos
Werden morgen gleich umgesetzt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Hi Franz,

2-3cm Wasserstand sind völlig ausreichend, mehr als 5 cm sollten es nicht sein, das einzelne Keimblatt im Frühling muß aus dem Wasser kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Hallo Frank,
da Du ja so toll bescheid weisst 

Wann 'erntet' man denn am besten den Samen bzw. wie sollte die große Samenkapsel am besten aussehen?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## fbr (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Hallo Frank,
dann werde ich mal Wasser aus dem Eimer ablassen


----------



## Limnos (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Hi Andreas

_@Wann 'erntet' man denn am besten den Samen bzw. wie sollte die große Samenkapsel am besten aussehen?_

Bei __ Iris-Arten kann man sie ernten, sobald die Samenkapsel aufplatzt. Wenn man sie dann nicht sofort ins Wasser wirft, sollte man sie trocknen, da sie sonst schimmeln können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Moin.

Meine Irisnachzucht sieht nach 2 oder 3 Jahren im Maurersand so aus:  
Es lohnt sich also, alsbald in ein nährstoffreicheres Substrat zu wechseln, denn die ausgepflanzen Exemplare haben z.T. schon im Ufergraben geblüht. 
Der Sand hatte den Vorteil, dass sich die Algenbildung in Grenzen hielt.

Da ich ebenfalls getrocknete Samen (z.T. per Post bekommen) aussäte, keimten diese erst im nächsten und übernächsten Frühjahr. Sie wurden nicht mit Erde/Sand abgedeckt sondern einfach schwimmen gelassen. Die Schale(n) blieben Sommer wie Winter im Schattenbereich des Hauses und bekamen so nur in den Früh- und Abendstunden Sonne. 
Wasserverdunstung war/ist teils enorm. Ich werd auch nachher gießen müssen...


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi Andreas
> Bei __ Iris-Arten kann man sie ernten, sobald die Samenkapsel aufplatzt. Wenn man sie dann nicht sofort ins Wasser wirft, sollte man sie trocknen, da sie sonst schimmeln können.
> MfG.
> Wolfgang


Danke Wolfgang.

Dann mal nächstes Jahr sammeln gehen 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Annetts Methode hat schon was für sich;
besseres Wachstum bekommt man, indem man die Planzen in einer Nährstofflösung stehen lässt
die bis knapp unter die Sandoberfläche reicht.
(Hydrokultur-Dünger, Flüssigdünger oder auch einfach selbermachen:
eine Handvoll Blaukorn in 1 Liter auflösen und dann noch ein bissi Eisendünger dazu - fertig!
genauso dosieren wie den gekauften Flüssigdünger) 

Wenn man die Nährlösung abdunkelt (z.B. durch quadratische Blumentöpfe dicht aneinander)
dann wachsen Algen bestenfalls ganz dünn auf dem Substrat.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Ich hab nun auch käftig geerntet und werde das auch mal mitmachen. Ich hatte mir überlegt die Samen ein paar Tage in nem Glas mit Teichwasser einzuweichen und danach jeweils einen in einen Jiffy zu stecken - Teicherde könnte ich mir als zu stark gedüngt vorstellen. Die Jiffys saugen die Feuchtigkeit ja wie von selbst auf. So bei Kellertemperarur im Anzuchthaus.

Später würde ich die hoffentlichen kommenden Keimlinge mit den Jiffys in einen Teichpflanzenbehälter tun der in einem größeren Behälter ala Styrodur Pflanzeninsel herumschwimmt um den unterschiedlichen Wasserstand auszugleichen. 

Würden die Jiffys bis zum aussetzen im Frühjahr ausreichen ?

PS: einige Samen haben ein Loch in der Mitte - was war denn das für ein Tier ?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Also bei ist das so, dass im gesamten Garten immer mal wieder Irissämlinge auftauchen. Die stammen vermutlich von abgeschnittenen Blütenständen die früher oder später mit der Komposterde auf die Beete gelangen. Wenn ich einen Sämling finde, buddle ich den aus und setze ihn seperat.

Die Löcher verursachen die Larven des* Schwertlilienrüsslers*.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wie werden aus Samen von Wasserlilien große Wasserlilien?*

Danke Mirko  Bisher waren nur wenige Blütenstände betroffen. Genau so wie hier sahs Loch aus - dennoch sind ca 60-70% der Samen in einem Fruchtstand noch nicht angeknabbert und vielleicht noch zu gebrauchen. Die kleinen haben sich schon einen schönen neuen Warteplatz gesucht.


----------

